# Leather hip quivers



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

I made a couple of these for our 3d shoot prizes and thought that I should make thaem available in the market place.. Can make them any colour but mostly have earth tones and black on hand. They are made with heavy glove tan =type leathers with hand pinked trim. All stitching is done with a heavy nylon saddle stitch. All my products come with a "satifaction garanteed" or $$$ refunded.
The base price for these with 4 tubes is $100.00. 
Any feed back on design or feature sis welcomed.

Andy Knight
Saddlemaker
www.knightssaddlery.com


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

sent you an email 
thanks
rob k


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Those are pretty nice looking. 

If I may be so bold, perhaps another pocket underneath the pocket on the quiver body. Also, to mention a design element from another quiver manufacturer, some sort of cant adjuster may be nice to adjust the angle of the quiver body. 

Mix/match colors, show different dye colors on your website, some archers may prefer a flat bottom vs. a running single seam bottom, a pen holder on the quiver pocket?

Obviously these are suggestions only, and I may be the only one who likes quivers set up somewhat like I mentioned above.


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas. I was thinking about a pen pocket. Also on the last one I put a D ring on to attach a clip board or what ever. The bottom of the Quiver has a flat bottom liner a ( the tubes sit right in it.) This will ensure that the arrows arn't going to ride on the stiching and fall out the bottom...
Extra pockets are no problem. Also can make a separate bino pocket.

I will have to think about away to make the cant adjustable without copying someone elses design..

Thanks for the input.
Andy


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Having heard your description, the quiver, which I thought was already very nice, is certainly looking a whole lot more appealing. 

What do you charge for things like extra pocket, D-ring, etc? I may very well be doing business with you. 

Also, does your website have more pics of quivers, I was unable to find any.


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

I mentioned the web site to show the quality /caliber of work that I do. As I make some more quivers and get pics I will get my web gal to make a quiver page. Here is a partial shot of a quiver that I am making " Bowman hunter"

I used my scanner . I will bum a digital camera to post proper pics.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

WOW!!! 

I may have to have one...


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

KBacon said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> I may have to have one...


IS that not awesome or what    I can hardly wait to get it!!!! AWESOME WORK Andy.


DJ


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Andy,
Sent E-mail.
Let me know.
Thanks


----------



## jmac_or (Dec 30, 2003)

WOW!!! That quiver rocks!!! I may need to get one too. If I had not just spent all my money on a new bow and arrows, I would order one now. Maybe Father's Day......

JMAC :beer:


----------



## Magicord (Jul 8, 2002)

Andy, please check your private messages and emails.
Yes, I am desperate!!!!!! :shade:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello

Man that is a eye ketch.

Real fine craftsmanship.Nice job.

Would you make a belt to.
Got a birthday comeing up :secret: 
Later
Unk :tongue:


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Magicord said:


> Andy, please check your private messages and emails.
> Yes, I am desperate!!!!!! :shade:


If you go to his site, www.knightssaddlery.com he has his phone number on there :wink: 

DJ


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

I may have to get one of these Andy, I'll send you a PM with what I'm looking for so you can get me a price.


----------



## Magicord (Jul 8, 2002)

Thank you for your advice, Bowmanhunter. I am actually from the other side of the globe and my spoken English sucks so I have to rely on PMs and emails to communicate.

Cheers,
magicord :wink:


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Magicord said:


> Thank you for your advice, Bowmanhunter. I am actually from the other side of the globe and my spoken English sucks so I have to rely on PMs and emails to communicate.
> 
> Cheers,
> magicord :wink:


LOL...........sorry I didn't know. Just trying to help out. Andy is first class and does awesome work  I'll talk to him today and let him know.

DJ :smile:


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

saddlemaker said:


> I mentioned the web site to show the quality /caliber of work that I do. As I make some more quivers and get pics I will get my web gal to make a quiver page. Here is a partial shot of a quiver that I am making " Bowman hunter".


Beautiful work. The care and craftsmanship is obvious. Be careful ... you may find that us pointy-stick-shooters may require you to expand your business!! GOOD!!!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



bowmanhunter said:


> If you go to his site, www.knightssaddlery.com he has his phone number on there :wink:
> 
> DJ


--------------
Hello bowmanhunter ] You are handier than a pocket on a shirt  Thanks

Later
Unk :smile:


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Unk Bond said:


> --------------
> Hello bowmanhunter ] You are handier than a pocket on a shirt  Thanks
> 
> Later
> Unk :smile:



Hey Unk........I always push someone I believe in. Andy's work I'm sure speaks for itself, but he was a pleasure speaking with as well. First class  Also, I'm going to stop in this year and say hello when I'm turkey hunting!!!

DJ


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



bowmanhunter said:


> Hey Unk........I always push someone I believe in. Andy's work I'm sure speaks for itself, but he was a pleasure speaking with as well. First class  Also, I'm going to stop in this year and say hello when I'm turkey hunting!!!
> 
> DJ


----------------------------

Hello
Well us turkeys ought to get to getter. :smile: Looking forward to your visit.
Got one of them old double bull bylines.  Save you on freight   
--------------------
Now back to Andy
I don't know if you have seen the **** hunters belt.

It has a wide belt and two small buckle straps belts. One on both sides.

Now i converted mine over some years back.

Carried my quiver on the right side and a pouch on the left side

Across my back waist i had Bond labeled on the belt.

I bet Andy could really make a sharp one.

Iam thinking --thinking   

Later
Unk :smile:


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

*Belt*

Unk,

Yes I probabbly could...... Full floral carve ...custom hand engraved silver buckles...... Darn it would give whole new meaning to a **** hunters belt.

Andy


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



saddlemaker said:


> Unk,
> 
> Yes I probably could...... Full floral carve ...custom hand engraved silver buckles...... Darn it would give whole new meaning to a **** hunters belt.
> 
> Andy


--------------
Hello Andy
I never had a doubt that you couldn't .

I can almost visual it now.

----------------
With my quiver on the right side and my pouch on the left side of the wide belt with my name in back .[ Unk- Bond :wink: 

And i will take a picture of the one i have now that i converted over to a archery belt.

If you would email me at [email protected] ] and i will send you a pick.

Get your ideas and a price.May is just around the corner might as well let you get started. :wink: 

Later
Unk :tongue: 
PS The **** hunting days are over.I went to Squirrel dogs after that. And that has slacken up for my archery.


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

Any feed back on design or feature sis welcomed.

Andy Knight
Saddlemaker
www.knightssaddlery.com[/QUOTE]

Andy: Some feed back. The pocket's near the belt are always too small for anything but the smallest Binoculars. Also the pockets on the quiver itself are more user friendly if they have zippered openings that face up so it is easier to access the contents. One big and 1 or 2 smaller ones would be nice. SOme folks that shoot field or 3 D events seem to like additional "pouches" that can slide on the belt for releases, water bottles, snacks etc. These could all be optional accessories.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I've always been under the impression that the pouch near the belt was for your release after the shot. I usually keep two-three releases in there at a time for different situations. I use a faster set release for down hill shots and slower ones for everything else. 

The suggestion for the opening on the top and side of the large pouch seems like a nice suggestion.


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions... You will see the new and always improving versions,....>

I will be gone for a week and not sure if I will have access to the net so if PM s are not being answered that is why.

Andy


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Brownie (Jul 31, 2004)

Andy,
Those quivers look great. Coming from a western background, these quivers really appeal to me. I'll be looking forward to seeing more pics on your website.
Brownie :shade:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Can you dye the leather other colours? Like some custom motorcycles are done in a sort of redish die or other such things?


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

I am back!! 

In answer to Question about dying the Quivers. I generally won't mess with dyes and dying ,however leather comes in all colours so can generally match what you would be looking for.​


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I've always been under the impression that the pouch near the belt was for your release after the shot. I usually keep two-three releases in there at a time for different situations. I use a faster set release for down hill shots and slower ones for everything else.
> 
> The suggestion for the opening on the top and side of the large pouch seems like a nice suggestion.


You are probably right. However, I guess we all use that pocket for various things. Many I see use it for those small inexpensive binos. I have a separate release bag on the belt for releases.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I got mine in the mail today :smile: The pics posted were nice......but this quiver is even better in person. It is nicer than I could have even imagined and just wanted to say "THANKS" Andy! I can't wait to hit the 3D shoots this weekend and see what everyone has to say about it. Thanks again.

DJ


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

saddlemaker said:


> www.knightssaddlery.com


I had a look at your website. I have to admit that I know nothing about saddles, but from what I can see you are an artisan. You make some beautiful saddles...

Add some information on quivers you make and pricing. You'll sell a bunch.


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

My web person is working on my web site hopefully get some pics on there soon.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

*ttt*

Check out these pics HamHam or email Andy :wink: 

DJ


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

what pics? I need more pics...

A while back I checked out the saddle web site and I am completely amazed.. that takes some serious skill!!! Makes the quivers look rather simple in retrospect.


----------

